# weight loss



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

hey all, I wanted to write and say how insired I am about reading everyones succes. I am 43 now, and every day it gets harder and harder to lose weight. I work overseas, so when I am home, I eat the "good stuff" and end up gaining all kinds of weight. I was out of work for 5 months and got to an all time high in my weight. now that I am back overseas, trying to get back on track. was so excited yesterday after reading this, and got into what people where talking about cross fit, (I am pretty much stuck on cardio right now, mostly running, stair stepper, bike, but I am trying to break out of that and get into more weight lifting), well, after losing 15 lbs in the past 1 1/2 months, yesterday, my weigh in day, ended up gaining 1 lb. I know part of where I messed up, but I couldnt believe not even a 1 lb lost. but going to try to move on and keep going. still have 25 lbs to go to reach my goal weight, but we will see.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

15 lbs in 1 1/2 months is pretty impressive Rafter! Don't feel bad, you're gonna have highs and lows, and sometimes it's not gonna make much sense. The important thing is to just keep going! I bet you feel better with that much weight gone already. So it's only gonna get better! You can do this!


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

well thank you so much, and yeah, omg, I do feel amazing already. weird how you can do nothing, and feel like a slug, but once you start working out you have so much more energy. but hey, from the sounds of your other post, your doing great as well, so good for you. and I will keep going. takes, just needed a pick me up I guess.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

well, ended up losing 5lbs this week. so really exicted about that. couldnt believe it. was the most I have lost in a week so far. so now I know what to do to get to that point. so focusing on that this week. so we will see what happens.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you are doing great Rafter! Congrats! Exercise is so important. Now that the weather is nasty here, I have been doing cardio videos at home, and have been having loosing better than when I just do my 4 mile walks. I think mixing it up a bit is the key to success. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

your so right, mixing it up is the key. and that is something I am trying to focus on now. and good you for as well. keep it up. sounds like your doing great.


----------

